# Question about safety of vibrators (TMI warning)



## mother_sunshine (Nov 25, 2001)

Hi Mamas (and mamas-to-be),
Does anyone here know if it's safe to use an external vibrator during pregnancy? Yesterday I read one thread here regarding orgasms and how it can actually help in preparation for childbirth (







woohoo!







) so I went straight to my beloved cadillac of vibrators (not the insertion kind, just my Hitachi Magic Wand) and the O was way more intense than usual. Today I had some time to myself so I tried again and my uterus immediately started contracting even before contact (as if to say "noooo, not again!") so it had me worried. Is there any danger with electricity or something? I'm only 8 weeks along. Just want to be sure it's safe...


----------



## Mrs_Hos (May 3, 2004)

I think it is pretty safe...since sex is safe during pg...
If I remember right...with dd I definitely had more powerful orgasms...one of the nice things about pg!! I think it is because the increased blood in our bodies!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Geez, I hope it's safe...bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz............


----------



## merrybee (May 18, 2002)

I have always heard it to be safe as long as it is safe for you to orgasm in the first place. Some women are told not to have intercourse or to have orgasm for specific problems in their pregnancy.


----------



## BabyBumblebee (Mar 16, 2005)

: I sure hope it's safe...I think my electricity bill has gone up quite dramatically


----------



## Sweetiemommy (Jul 19, 2005)

The only problem I can think of is if the orgasm is much stronger than an organsm you would have during intercourse or some type of "natural" manual stimulation. I guess my thinking is to avoid anything that is not simulating an orgasm found in nature! But I don't think it causes any harm unless orgasms are a problem for your specific pregnancy condition.


----------



## stellimamo (Jan 9, 2006)

I sued my wand through my whole pregnancy with nary a problem.


----------



## alexisyael (Oct 23, 2003)

Like everyone else said, unless you have a condition that means you shouldn't be having intercourse or orgasms (like say, an irritable uterus) you're good to go! (That is, if it doesn't freak you out -- switch to 'manual' if it does...)

Just as reassurance: I found that my orgasms really changed throughout this pregnancy. In the beginning weeks, they were astonishingly more intense (both with toys and when my DH and I GIO -- got it on). Then when I got nauseated, I didn't want anything to do with any of that (orgasm leading to puking isn't so much fun, you know?). By the second trimester, I was horny as all get out -- and having super-easy orgasms that weren't quite as intense (and I switched to manual, just b/c it was easier). Now, in the third trimester, I'm less horny, but WOW, are the orgasms different! (My whole belly shakes during an orgasm, it's kinda neat.)

And I've talked to women who had completely different responses, but we all (mostly) agree -- our libido/ ability to orgasm and the quality of the orgasms seems to change throughout the pregnancy...

HTH!


----------



## nonnymoose (Mar 12, 2004)

I







Hitachi.

It's fine, exceptions as listed previously.


----------



## mother_sunshine (Nov 25, 2001)

Lots of great answers. Thanks Mamas.


----------



## Kerriemoe (Aug 3, 2005)

My friend and I joke that we worried about shaken baby syndrome when we were pregnant with our DSs, we used ours so much!

And it was funny how much both boys loved their vibrating bouncers...


----------



## phoebemommy (Mar 30, 2006)

I just want to ditto -- yay for the Hitachi!


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

I think the externals are fine, just stear clear of the Sybian for a few months









That reminds me, I need to go shopping...


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

I notice that this thread has gotten a lot of views


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia*
Geez, I hope it's safe...bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz............


Um... yep


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice*
I notice that this thread has gotten a lot of views

















Did you expect any less from women who know the importance of listening to their bodies?


----------



## kellid (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:

I think the externals are fine, just stear clear of the Sybian for a few months
OK, some stupidity to add. What is a Sybian? And externals are fine, why not internal - I'm assuming this means stimulation?


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

No stupidity







The Sybian is an *extremely* powerful (and expensive) vibrator, which can be internal or external, but it's so intense I wouldn't recommend it for those of is in "a delicate way"







To get a better idea of what it is just google it.

And if anyone asks what I want for my birthday....


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CryPixie83*
No stupidity







The Sybian is an *extremely* powerful (and expensive) vibrator, which can be internal or external, but it's so intense I wouldn't recommend it for those of is in "a delicate way"







To get a better idea of what it is just google it.

And if anyone asks what I want for my birthday....









*Goes to Google.com*


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Hehe


----------



## Altair (May 1, 2005)

there's nothing wrong at all with using sex toys during pregnancy!

it's even more important to keep them clean, however. if you're using silicone toys (the best/safest) they can be washed in soap and water each time and that qill 100% disinfect them. if the toys are metal/plastic/rubber, you need to keep the external surfaces clean and replace more frequently than you would silicone toys (which are forever). if your toy has plastic attachments, throw them in the dishwasher on cool. after it's clean, put the toy inside something to keep it clean. (even a sock works!)









it's sooo important to keep toys clean b/c they can easily grow bacteria and yeast.


----------



## gnutter (Jan 5, 2006)

they don't call it a magic bullet for nothing









its external and is my standby-getting me through these last few big preggo weeks. Maybe it will touch off labor-that would be an interesting thing to explain to my MW


----------



## Momto1and1ontheway (Sep 10, 2005)

wow, the way I feel now, if toys would set off labor, I'd probably not be leaving the house much!


----------



## radicalmama (Sep 20, 2005)

Umm...I hate to be the bearer of bad news...

but I think there may be a difference in having an orgasm with out heavy vibrations...

I say this from experience...

When I was 35 weeks pregnant with my first, I used an external vibrator, had a very nice moment...and then...my water broke. I mean really broke...my mattress was saturated.


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia*
Geez, I hope it's safe...bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz............









:







:







:


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radicalmama*
Umm...I hate to be the bearer of bad news...

but I think there may be a difference in having an orgasm with out heavy vibrations...

I say this from experience...

When I was 35 weeks pregnant with my first, I used an external vibrator, had a very nice moment...and then...my water broke. I mean really broke...my mattress was saturated.









Yeah but are the vibrations enough to break your water? Or do you mean the level of orgasm is not going to be as intense without it?

I have to say I was fine all along. I even reached 41 weeks and tried and tried (hee hee) but labor came on its own (pardon the pun there!)


----------



## radicalmama (Sep 20, 2005)

Obviously, the vast majority of people are going to be able to use a vibrator safely and hopefully with great enjoyment








...however, since the question was asked, I did think it appropriate to share the fact that either the vibrator or the intense orgasm I had ( I have no idea of knowing which...but, for the record, it was the first time I had used a vibrator that pregnancy) did, in fact, break my water...


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Yes,I agree it is important to know all the possibilities!


----------



## scatterbrainedmom (May 31, 2005)

i never even thought about if i should be using them. i even went to more parties to buy MORE because..um...i..um...needed more


----------



## Mrs_Hos (May 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CryPixie83*
No stupidity







The Sybian is an *extremely* powerful (and expensive) vibrator, which can be internal or external, but it's so intense I wouldn't recommend it for those of is in "a delicate way"







To get a better idea of what it is just google it.

And if anyone asks what I want for my birthday....









Ok..so I googled it...and it looks AWESOME...however, is the price REALLY $1300??


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Radicalmama- was your babe ok (healthy and all)? 35 weeks is *close* to term (38-42 weeks is normal gestation) so is it possible that your body was ready and the orgasm triggered labor?

Mrs_hos sadly, yes that is the price







I plan on buying it for myself as a congradulatory present when I earn my Vibe (the car that is) from Mary Kay







I think it would be a fitting gift


----------



## gnutter (Jan 5, 2006)

On gentlebirth.org it does say that a female orgasm can dilate a woman up to 2 cm. Plus a manual orgasm-with a vibrator does semm to be quite a bit more intense at times. (hope dh never reads that







)

That being said I would be dilated to about 100 cm if that were always true


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radicalmama*
Umm...I hate to be the bearer of bad news...

but I think there may be a difference in having an orgasm with out heavy vibrations...

I say this from experience...

When I was 35 weeks pregnant with my first, I used an external vibrator, had a very nice moment...and then...my water broke. I mean really broke...my mattress was saturated.









Maybe you were just ready? I used mine A LAWT with my first pregnancy and still went way over my due date. And I was home for 10 days with nothing better to do ...


----------



## radicalmama (Sep 20, 2005)

Well, strangely, my water resealed...(which is uncommon with such a HUGE break) and I didn't have the little man for ten more days, and he was healthy.

I dunno...

Buzz away...hell, I'm ready to have this current baby...maybe, I oughtta give it a try again


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gnutter*

That being said I would be dilated to about 100 cm if that were always true









That'd be pretty impressive


----------



## Ahappymel (Nov 20, 2001)

Oh my gosh, you mamas brought some little chuckles to me today! Whoever said bzzzzzzzzzzz had me laughing out loud!
I too remember the INTENSE orgasms during my 2nd trimester....ooooh, looking forward to those again!


----------



## Ahappymel (Nov 20, 2001)

....shaken baby syndrome!.....bwah!!!!


----------



## kellid (Feb 21, 2006)

The Sybian looks very intimidating. VERY!


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

yea, it's *very* strong, which is why I wouldn't use it during pregnancy. I do use my regular strength toys internally though, I just watch the depth and make sure everything feels ok.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radicalmama*
Well, strangely, my water resealed...(which is uncommon with such a HUGE break) and I didn't have the little man for ten more days, and he was healthy.

I dunno...

Buzz away...hell, I'm ready to have this current baby...maybe, I oughtta give it a try again









Um...I notice you had that baby the day after you posted this...any connection?


----------



## alexisyael (Oct 23, 2003)

She didn't mention it in her DDC post, but I was wondering that myself


----------



## valmc (Apr 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CryPixie83*
I think the externals are fine, just stear clear of the Sybian for a few months









That reminds me, I need to go shopping...

CAUTION:
Sybian has not been tested and approved for use under the following conditions:

* If you are pregnant
* If you have a heart condition or any other medical problems unless you have the approval of your physician
* If an intrauterine device is in place

I found this on Sybians website! Man that's a big warning to mothers! Must be a damn good product!


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Yep, big old flashing neon type warning eh? Honestly I'd be afraid of the Sybian rupturing membranes...


----------



## Keren (Mar 14, 2006)

Holy Moley... I am scared. that thing is....

What i wanna know is how did my boyfriend know what that was before i did??


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Mimi37 (Jan 1, 2006)

The sybian -

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CryPixie83*
To get a better idea of what it is just google it.

Oh. My. God.




































MDC has now expanded my awareness in an entirely new direction.


----------



## Ahappymel (Nov 20, 2001)

My awareness has been expanded too...
I now realize
I-AM-NOT-ALONE


----------



## ozzyemm (Apr 15, 2005)

Ummm...

This prolly just me and my stubborn DS, but...
I use my "friend" LOTS durinf pregnancy, esp. towards the end. And every time I went to the doc, DS was breech. Then, she would do the NST (non stress test), and if he wasn't moving enough, she would BUZZ him. Hmmm... that thing sounded really familiar... and it's a lot louder "down there", right







. So, we stopped using the vibrator, and he turn head down the next week







.

Like I said, totally anecdotal, but still...


----------



## alexisyael (Oct 23, 2003)

Wow, Emily, that's very odd! I guess your DS really didn't like the noise!


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Emily, that is too funny! I'll have to remember that if we have breech troubles


----------



## airmide_m (May 8, 2006)

Hope no one minds me bumping this thread but I'd been wondering the same things! I'm ttc for the first time. I know vibrators aren't "approved" during pregnancy because tests haven't really been done, and I'm being SO careful about everything else, but this is one thing I will HATE to have to give up!!

It's too bad they can't do some studies so people can know on these sorts of things. Obviously there are plenty of people willing to take the "risk"

I would imagine that regular vibrators wouldn't be much problem but I do worry about the more intense ones, such as the Hitachi or mine - the Wahl 7 in 1 (best ever!) which has vibrations that seem not as deep but more pinpointed and intense.

I know for me, the buzzy is one of the *very* few things that helps with my menstrual cramps, and often will help if I'm having any difficulty breathing, asthma, congestion or upset stomach. Not sure why it works that way but I guess it is my miracle cure for a lot of things hehe.

I've read that orgasms can help with pain, by the (I think) endorphins released. When I do it I can feel the type of cramp changing from painful to pleasurable. This may be totally stupid but I'd almost wondered if they would be of any help for pain during labor!

So anyone have any more information on this beyond personal experience? I'm still researching this (among a bazillion other things) so if I stumble across anything helpful I'll post it here too!

-Airmide


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

I've heard the endorphin thing too... if I think about it I'll bring my buzzy out during labor just to see what happens


----------



## mother_sunshine (Nov 25, 2001)

FWIW, I lost my baby at 7 weeks right around the time I started using the vibrator. I used the Hitachi and the orgasms were very intense. I know this is one of the many "what ifs" involved in a m/c and I have no idea if it had anything to do with the vibrator (I'm guessing probably not), but I thought I better throw it out there as a warning "just in case".














:


----------



## alexisyael (Oct 23, 2003)

Mother_Sunshine









I've read a few birth stories (mostly on the unassisted childbirth yahoo birth list) where the mom used a vibrator during labor. I touched myself a little during active labor, but definitely not to the point of orgasm. It was a little helpful to relieve the pain (which was INTENSE at that point) but not as much as I was expecting.









I agree it would be good to do some sort of research on this subject!!!


----------



## 2 in August (Jan 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Keren*
Holy Moley... I am scared. that thing is....

What i wanna know is how did my boyfriend know what that was before i did??
















Yeah, I told my dh about it and he told me he had seen a video of one in use and showed it to me. OMGosh...if we ever have an extra $1300...


----------

